# Info on vintage Rolieflex?



## andrewcollier (Feb 20, 2009)

I have recently read on another forum someone who was selling an old Rolieflex TLR who sought model details and history from a site online after providing the serial number.  I wish to sell my old Rolieflex to raise funds for some new kit, but really nead to present more details.

Does any body know where a source where I can find out?

Thanks


----------



## terri (Feb 20, 2009)

Try various google searches.    For instance, typing in "rolleiflex serial numbers" will lead you to several different sites, and you might get additional links from one of them.    

Rollei's are one of those cameras that have a fierce and loyal fan base; there is tons of info out there.     Heck, you may end up discovering you have a real gem and decide to use it!           Good luck.


----------



## andrewcollier (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks, will do that.  Love the pic of the pug!


----------



## compur (Feb 20, 2009)

What's the serial number?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 20, 2009)

You might want to try THIS.


----------

